
CoinLab Attracts Venture Capital for Bitcoin Projects - nreece
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2012/04/24/coinlab-attracts-500000-in-venture-capital-for-bitcoin-projects/
======
vessenes
I think this is newsworthy and awesome. Happy to answer questions here if
anybody has them.

~~~
nsomaru
What are your views on the bubble and crash that bitcoin went through a few
months ago?

What about competing crypto-currencies?

